# Klein Serial Numbers?



## airtym (Mar 26, 2007)

I have an older Klein and was hoping someone could decode the serial number?

2Q8D2

Any help would be cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

email trek bicycles. they're not very knowledgeable but


----------

